# Twinrix dx



## codecrazy (Dec 15, 2009)

I need a icd-9 code for Twinrix its a hep A/hep B recombinant vaccine V06.8 is not being accepted. Help!


----------



## LLovett (Dec 15, 2009)

V05.3 Need for prophylactic vaccination and inoculation against viral hepatitis 


Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------



## codecrazy (Dec 16, 2009)

*Thanks*

I  wasn't certain as it has both a and b in it.


----------



## LLovett (Dec 16, 2009)

They are both viral so the generic definition covers them both.

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------

